# BNSF vs. UP: The Battle of Tehachapi



## HybridHobby (Dec 30, 2016)

BNSF and Union Pacific Freight Trains battle it out on the steep grades of Tehachapi in The Spring of 2017. Who will conquer this treacherous pass?


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Finally, someone who uses a tripod to shoot trains.
Just a little to much lead before the trains appear or disappear out of the scene.
Very good composition. Did you have image stabilization turned on in the last clip? Part way through it the image began to flicker.
What camera are you using? What video editor are you using?


----------

